# Squats/Deadlifts have made my stomach thicker and stronger but larger....



## Dezw

I have just started to realise how big my stomach is compared to what it was even a year ago, I have the same bf at around 16% but I can only think that all the squats and deadlifts are catching up with me.

Abs are very thick and strong but due to this large in size and rather than sit nice and flat they sort of stick out, not totally distended like the larger bb'ers but a smaller sort of version.

Any way I can cure this at it is really annoying!


----------



## Lois_Lane

Stop doing those exercises if you don't like the results.


----------



## Críostóir

dont do em anymore


----------



## Dezw

All the other results are great, legs, back, etc, can't think what strength exercises I can replace those with.


----------



## Jux

Be proud of them


----------



## Lois_Lane

How about leaning down some to make the visible appearance equal again to how it was only this time a bit more muscle than fat.


----------



## Tommy10

lypo?


----------



## TprLG

I worried about this recently too. I haven't noticed my middle getting bigger but I read recently that these exercises can have this effect which has made me weary.

Just a theory I have but... Anyone reckon breathing technique can minimise these effects? Or trying to hold your abs in really tight and not blowing them out throught movement? Or am I using weird chick logic to wriggle myself out of having to stop doing my two fav exercises?! Lol.


----------



## spiderpants

do you ever do ab work to tighten them up and pull them in?

i squat and deadlift lots and do lots of ab work to keep them in trim too


----------



## BennyC

Make the rest of you so big that your abs appear dis-proportionally tiny


----------



## gumballdom

i just accept it as part and parcel. ive found my waist had thickened out so like con has suggested i dieted down a bit so my waist is the same size just leaner.


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus

ronnie coleman was interviewed months back and this was brought up as he has had thickening problems.... he has combatted this by wearing his belt quite tight all the taime when in the gym... when doing the heavy compound exercises but also when doing other exercises too


----------



## Andy Dee

my stomachs the same now from all the squatting and deadlifts, I do stomach vacums now but I do have some fat in that area anyway and my bf is quite high so the only real way il combat it is to lean down which i aint in no position to do right now.

but I just say its tough sh1t and one of the side effects of such great excersizes.


----------



## Dezw

Cheers for the replies lads.

Benching today so no extreme pressure on the abs.

I do some ab work usually after every workout, going to chuck in some cardio as well.

Andysutils, funny you should mention the stomach vacuums, I used to do those years ago and just started again this week, no idea if they will help but worth a shot.


----------



## Fragjuice

I thought it was only deadlifts that gave that effect. I didn't realise squats did it too, thanks for the education :thumbup1:


----------



## laurie g

accept it the gains outwqay the disadvantages- i have found anyway- laid off deads for a year for that reason but could not find an excercise that gives the same results so now hammerring the deaeds hard alternate light weeks 3 sets of 10 @225 and heavy weeks- 250, 260, 270 sometimes a 1 rep 280 and yes your trunk gets bigger but your back explodes ( not literally) i have seen the best development in traps, erectors, lats then i have for the past 2 years deads are awesome:thumbup1:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Well, I guess it comes with the territory with those sort of lifts Dezw.

If you want to, as Con suggested, diet down to say 10% or below and Im pretty sure you wouldnt complain how your stomach anymore! lol but your aims are strength based aims right? So I can see how this option wouldnt be a feasable one.


----------



## Dig

Squats and deads hit the core hard so obviously the core muscles are going to grow.

No technique you can use to stop this imo, wearing a belt tight to prevent this seems ridiculous to me, would be like tying a strap round arm when doing bicep curls to minimise arm growth.

Look at lean strongmen eg mariusz, abs on show but very thick midsection, cant shoot a cannon out of a cannoe....


----------



## Georgez

I think it's the deadlifts, not the squats. You need to stop doing them and things will improve.


----------

